# Tour de France 2014 Yorkshire



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Watch the video

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/a...-says-avoid-bright-clothing-scares-sheep.html

tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Not bad - 

but pity he used the Hovis advert shot in Shaftesbury, Wiltshire for the steep hill bit.  :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Minor detail....... :lol: the remainder was correct 

tony


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> Not bad -
> 
> but pity he used the Hovis advert shot in Shaftesbury, Wiltshire for the steep hill bit.  :lol:


Pssst.............

Dorset :wink:

http://www.shaftesburydorset.com/


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Stanner said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > Not bad -
> ...


Sorry. They must have moved it without telling me -or Gemmy, because he thinks it is in Yorkshire  :lol:

Geoff


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> ="nicholsong" he thinks it is in Yorkshire  :lol:
> 
> Geoff


Like the road straight after it where the cyclist is on the right and the lines down the middle are yellow? :roll:

I wonder where in Yorks that is? :?


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

He should have used a jenkin paper round kid


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Couldnt watch it. Possibly the worst Yorkshire Accent I have ever heard. Its funny. Ive lived here for 13 years now and nobody actually talks like that up here.

Still its maybe good for tourism I dunno!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Why don't you make one Barry?

Use that Adolf Hitler footage again. :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> Why don't you make one Barry?
> 
> Use that Adolf Hitler footage again. :lol:


Oh God. Why did you have to say that!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

BEWARE:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ance-bosses-worried-wool-bend-lamp-posts.html

Keep clear of lamp posts :roll: :wink:

tony


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

You will try anything to get people reading that brain-washing rag won't you Gemmy?


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

There is a Britstop in Harrogate that normally only takes one Motorhome but I happen to know (because the owner is my wife!) that they will be closed Saturday and Sunday and there would be rom for perhaps three vans to park if you an arrive after closing on the Friday night. There is very restricted traffic movement in Harogate over the weekend by Le Tour goes past the end of the road.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I've never seen a Knitted Bunting is it anything like a Baby Corn Bunting?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-corn-bunting


----------

